
Running production PostgreSQL systems on ARM architecture? [pdf] - pritambarhate
http://www.cybertec.at/secret/PostgreSQLonARM.pdf
======
pritambarhate
Linked to the PDF because it gives more detailed information. Here is the
introduction to it: [http://www.cybertec.at/running-production-postgresql-
systems...](http://www.cybertec.at/running-production-postgresql-systems-on-
arm-architecture/)

